# A Prayer for the Bereaved...



## queenspence (Jul 29, 2009)

We can all agree that death is rampant as we speak. Celebrities and other noted figures are slipping out and its becoming all to common.
I've noticed on the board that many people are losing their loved ones unexpectedly. Last week I found out a classmate committed suicide. Last night, another overdosed and 2 am yesterday morning one was in a fatal car accident. These are 3 classmates in the matter of weeks and 2 in one day.
As the people of God, we must stand in the gap and pray for those who lose their loved ones. So much is going on and prayer is the only thing that will change things!

Father God in the Precious Name of Jesus,
You are Almighty and reign supreme in the universe. There is no God like our God. You hold this world in the palm of your hands. You know our end from our beginning. You know our rising and our lying down. You are our Creator and Maker, the Giver of Life and the One who can draw our very breath from these mortal bodies. 
We come to you asking for the strength, comfort, and peace of those who have lost loved ones. We realize that death is not the end but the beginning of a new life in you. We pray that their souls have found rest in your kingdom. We ask that you would allow your will to manifest concerning the departure of these loved ones if it be thou will to make it known. We also ask that others would draw closer to you as a result of these deaths. 
Thank You that you will place no more on us than we can bear. Thank you that as we walk through the valley of the shadow of death, we will fear no evil. Thou art with us, Thy rod and staff shall comfort us. We thank you God for the lives that these individuals have lived. We pray that we will not take our own lives or the lives of others for granted and that we would live each day unto you-
In Jesus' Name
AMEN


----------



## queenspence (Jul 29, 2009)

There are several people that are not yet over the loss of loved ones, miscarriages, etc. that happened years ago. After things happen and all the people are gone, the phone calls and cards cease, I believe that people still need comfort. That's when its needed most. 

*We Pray the Abovementioned Prayer For*: (names are in no particular order, please let me know if there is a family you would like to add, those names in blue are members of the forum)
The Family of Faith
The Family of HWAY
The Family of mrselle's stepdaughter
The Family of  kritkrit96
The Family of hair rehab
The Haileselassies Family
The Gleasons Family
The Family of Christine
The Family of xcuzememiss
The Family of Darian Delk 
The Family of Vance Rocke 
The Jackson Family
The Fawcett Family
The Mays Family
The Cronkite Family
The Richardson Family
The McNair Family
The Lewis Family
The Fabie Family


----------



## hair_rehab (Jul 29, 2009)

Please pray for my family. My aunt died yesterday after a 4 year battle with cancer. She was the oldest of my dad's nine siblings.


----------



## HWAY (Jul 29, 2009)

I am praying for all of the families and friends who have lost loved ones in death.


----------



## queenspence (Jul 29, 2009)

hair_rehab said:


> Please pray for my family. My aunt died yesterday after a 4 year battle with cancer. She was the oldest of my dad's nine siblings.



Your name has been added-
I pray for you and your family during this time. I know that God will uphold and strengthen you all as you try to be strong. Blessings and Peace to you-


----------



## queenspence (Jul 29, 2009)

HWAY said:


> I am praying for all of the families and friends who have lost loved ones in death.



God Bless You for your willingness to pray for others even during your own loss- Blessings and Peace to you-


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 30, 2009)

Lady Queen, Vessel of the Lord.  A light in darkness.  

This is a beautiful thread.  You and Nice and Wavy have given a beautiful and loving expression of what love is among 'sisters' in the Lord.  :Rose:


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll be praying as well ... (Thanks for this queenspence)


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 30, 2009)

hair_rehab said:


> Please pray for my family. My aunt died yesterday after a 4 year battle with cancer. She was the oldest of my dad's nine siblings.


 
  I'm praying for you and your family.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 30, 2009)

I have prayed and will continue to pray.

Thank you, queenspence for this thread!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jul 30, 2009)

Can you add the Haileselassies and the Gleasons?  Timely post, indeed.


----------



## queenspence (Jul 30, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Can you add the Haileselassies and the Gleasons?  Timely post, indeed.



Their names have been added and I pray for the God of peace and comfort to be with these families during their trying time of loss.


----------



## Laela (Jul 31, 2009)

Wonderful thread!

*1 Thess 5:11*_
Wherefore comfort yourselves together, and edify one another, even as also ye do. _


----------



## queenspence (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
Let us continue to remember these dear families in prayer. This thread was started Wednesday and I have been given names to add daily. People are leaving here so suddenly and I just encourage everyone to cherish those that yet remain. God Bless-


----------



## queenspence (Aug 13, 2009)

Father God, I lift of the family of xcuzememiss, Darian Delk and his friend Vance Rocke. I pray that you would comfort the hearts of the families and that justice will be served accoroding to your perfect will and way. You know all things and I pray that your will be done in this situation. I pray peace and strength for all of those who knew these young men. I pray that their lives will not be lost in vain but that something positive will be gained from this situation. In Jesus' Name- Amen.


----------

